# 2007 Jack-o-lanterns!



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Big or small, Round or not, Green, Yellow, Orange or white - Lets see those 'jacks!

I did the patterns, the Mrs did the traditional ones.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Of all the things for me to forget to photograph!!! It's still outside, so maybe I'll bust out the camera and photograph it tonight.

I used to do the patterns every year, but lately, the haunt setup takes up so much time that it's just easier to go the traditional route and carve out a crude face quickly.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's the one we did, I was going to do a pattern but time didn't let me.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it it's very classic! We had a skull and a face. nothing special


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just spinning off on what ZF said... the pattern-carved ones look awesome as inside decorations, but for the outside display I think the old traditional steak knife-cut patterns just look more Halloweenish. Even the classic happy jack face:jol: has a real creepiness to it (God bless you John Carpenter!)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Our pumpkins didnt quite make it this year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is the fancy one for this year.
I also did a wolf that you can see in the witch photo and a traditional one that I put in my graveyard.









Halloween 2007 :: DSC02053.jpg picture by HauntedBayou - Photobucket

Halloween 2007 :: DSC02012.jpg picture by HauntedBayou - Photobucket


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooooo harry potter. I wish i was that talented. i carved one but it was so bad i didnt even put a candle in it let alone photograph it. lol. my freind carved one and its the first two pics in the slideshow.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The first fancy pumpkin I tried to do said, "happy halloween" but it was sooooo bad that you couldn't hardly tell what it was supposed to say.
I stuck it on my Jason prop that was sitting on the lawn with a big knife.
Now I can carve the more difficult patterns without difficulty.

It just takes a little practice. Next year buy 2 pumkins and go for it.:jol:


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the most important thing about doing the fancy patterns is to scrape out the inside of the pumpkin so it's about 1/2-3/4" thick, and use a fine tooth carving saw. I also used a machinist scribe to "pick" out the pattern b/c it's very comfortable to use and doesn't dull. Takes me about 45min to pick and carve a pattern.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Here are a few shots of some of the pumpkins from this year. This was my first year doing the fake pumpkins. I did another, but it did not come out too well.


























They work great for blocking flood lights.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*punkins*

I did this one this yr and another one but dont have a good pic of it.








I did these last yr
















I also have a bunch of wooden ones that i used a jigsaw on.
Here is one example








the others are here
pumpkins pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket 
nice pics Fester
Teary I still like to do the ole standbys also
sry Bayou your pics didnt come up for me I will check again later


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I have few talents in life. One of those few is the ability to freehand fairly symmetrical faces without guides. 

Seeing as Ellen the Lion Faced Girl won a spot in the carnival over me... and Mike Douglas doesn't have a show anymore - the only folks I impress are my own family and neighbors.

This is the first year in ages we did not carve pumpkins. No time in the frantic race to get things finished for the yard.

Next year - I already have 6 foam pumpkins that will all get traditional faces. I got them all at a steep discount so we will have pumpkins until they depreciate.

Good job to all those who's work is so beautiful... and to my traditional bretheren...


----------

